# Guy's Award Winning BBQ: Ya Ever Try It?



## silverwolf636 (May 18, 2010)

I recently purchased a jar of "Guy's Award Winning BBQ Sauce Hot."  
http://www.guysbbq.com/
The only thing I can say is I haven't found anything that this sauce is -not- good on.  I recently made a quicky italian fatty. What I mean by quicky is I only through a couple of cheeses on it and some pepperoni with no bacon wrap.  It was fine but not my usual mix for an italian fatty. The day after I thought I would slice off and couple of pieces and throw it on some bread. I got out the Guy's sauce and put it on and my taste buds were treated to heaven.
Just an observation gang.
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## diesel (May 18, 2010)

Is this Guy from the food network?  I like his show so may give it a try now that you provided some feed back... thanks.


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 18, 2010)

No. These guys are from Ohio somewhere.
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## mythmaster (May 18, 2010)

Never heard of "Guy's".  Thanks, I'll put that on my "need to try" list.  I picked up a big bottle of "Head Country" sauce last weekend to try with PP, and I LOVE IT!  Their rub is awesome on PP, too, but I didn't care for it on ribs.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 18, 2010)

Now thats what makes the exchanges so good. You can try stuff from another part of the country that you would normally never had a chance to taste before. I know I have a few and they are very cool. and I get all excited till I get my half and it's really fun pickin out stuff to send other folks.


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 18, 2010)

If ya can't get it I'll ship ya their 3 different kinds.

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------

